# Apple ID is not being registered



## HollyRobinson3 (Jul 22, 2017)

I borrowed an old iPhone 4 off a friend the other day and needed to sign out of the Apple ID on her phone however, she'd forgot the password . Later on I tried the Apple ID forgot password website , typed in her Apple ID email and did the code but it said the Apple ID doesn't exist, when I know it does as it is on her phone . Now I can't sign out off it and can't get any apps as we don't know the password and get it . Please help asap


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You cannot reset it to factory defaults?


----------



## HollyRobinson3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you for helping , how would I go about resetting it to factory defaults?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Restore your iPhone, iPad, or iPod to factory settings


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

HollyRobinson3 said:


> I borrowed an old iPhone 4 off a friend the other day and needed to sign out of the Apple ID on her phone however, she'd forgot the password . Later on I tried the Apple ID forgot password website , typed in her Apple ID email and did the code but it said the Apple ID doesn't exist, when I know it does as it is on her phone . Now I can't sign out off it and can't get any apps as we don't know the password and get it . Please help asap


 First, you need to have your friend sign into her Apple account. There maybe a issue with their Apple ID. If they can get into their account, have them try to remove the iPhone association from their account. Your friend is the only one who can free up that particular iPhone.


----------

